# Synth sound design tutorials by Vin - Says by Nils Frahm



## Vin (Sep 1, 2017)

Hey guys,

Here's a little tutorial on how to create trailer risers with Omni 2, hope you find it useful 

https://midissonance.com/trailer-riser-design/


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

Thank you Vin!


----------



## Vin (Dec 20, 2017)

Here's another quick tutorial, this time on low hits/impacts 

http://midissonance.com/2017/12/20/trailer-impact-design-with-omnisphere-2/


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 31, 2017)

Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## Vin (Jan 2, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.



My pleasure, more to come


----------



## Vin (May 27, 2019)

Hey folks,

It's been a while, but here's the third part of trailer sound design tutorial series - braaaaaaaaaams  Patch created in this tutorial is available for download at the end.

https://midissonance.com/trailer-braams-with-omnisphere-2/


----------



## Vin (Jun 7, 2019)

Here's something a bit different - Says by Nils Frahm using plugins only:


----------



## Vin (Jun 8, 2019)

Alexandre said:


> Exactly what I was looking for yesterday!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for that! Any cinematic uno LX tuto (especially when such quality as this one) is truly apreciated!



Glad you liked it


----------

